# New Acronym Game, First Post :What is BBS?



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've seen this a couple of times here? What does it mean? BBS?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've seen this a couple of times here? What does it mean? BBS?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey,
I deleted your doulbe post. Do you mean BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder) or BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder)? Where did you see this posted?
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey,
I deleted your doulbe post. Do you mean BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder) or BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder)? Where did you see this posted?
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

She might have meant BBS (bulletin board service?) or whatever this type of messageboard is. Of course I could be full of crap too. it's a mystery...


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

She might have meant BBS (bulletin board service?) or whatever this type of messageboard is. Of course I could be full of crap too. it's a mystery...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I guess Bulletin Board Service is what people are saying. For example, someone told Pure Narcotic to go outside and get some sun instead of spending all his time on BBS.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I guess Bulletin Board Service is what people are saying. For example, someone told Pure Narcotic to go outside and get some sun instead of spending all his time on BBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Bad Bowel Syndrome?

(I think we might have a new game for anyone bored with Name That Tune, grin)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Bad Bowel Syndrome?

(I think we might have a new game for anyone bored with Name That Tune, grin)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Boo boo ske deeton dotton wadatton shhhhhhhhhh

Which biddly otten dotten, boo boo ske deeton dotton wadatton shhhhhhh

Itten bitten widdle diddle, which biddly otten dotten, boo boo ske deeton dotton wa dotton shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My Aunt used to say that to me and make me ROAR.

BBS = boo boo ske deeton dotton, LOL

I thought it was the British Broadcasting Service until I remembered it was BBC which now I've forgotten, Communications, Commission?

LOL
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Boo boo ske deeton dotton wadatton shhhhhhhhhh

Which biddly otten dotten, boo boo ske deeton dotton wadatton shhhhhhh

Itten bitten widdle diddle, which biddly otten dotten, boo boo ske deeton dotton wa dotton shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

My Aunt used to say that to me and make me ROAR.

BBS = boo boo ske deeton dotton, LOL

I thought it was the British Broadcasting Service until I remembered it was BBC which now I've forgotten, Communications, Commission?

LOL
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

British Broadcasting Corporation!

OK, What's IBM and what's ICBM? 
Janine, excellent game, but will anyone play, LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

British Broadcasting Corporation!

OK, What's IBM and what's ICBM? 
Janine, excellent game, but will anyone play, LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

wow


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

wow


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*IBM* - Internal Bullshit Manual

*ICBM* - Internal Counter Bilking Money

Would those work within the new game guidelines? 

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*IBM* - Internal Bullshit Manual

*ICBM* - Internal Counter Bilking Money

Would those work within the new game guidelines? 

terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

BBS= Bulletin Board Soap

IBM= Intelligent Board Moderator

ICBM= Inadequate Cheney & Bush 'Ministration


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

BBS= Bulletin Board Soap

IBM= Intelligent Board Moderator

ICBM= Inadequate Cheney & Bush 'Ministration


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Another one:

BBS= Benzo Bullshit Syndrome


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Another one:

BBS= Benzo Bullshit Syndrome


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

So anyone have a new acronym?
I cant think of one. Maybe later. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

So anyone have a new acronym?
I cant think of one. Maybe later. :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

How about some for *CIA* ?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

How about some for *CIA* ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Terri 8)

CIA= Cute Is Adorable

CIA= Close In Age

CIA= Closeted In Army

CIA= Cloverstone Is Absent

CIA= Clay Is Absent

CIA= Chocolate Intolerance Allergy

CIA= Charm In Abundance

CIA= Civilian Intelligence Abandonement (when voting for Bush)....

Next acronym is *U.S.A.*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Terri 8)

CIA= Cute Is Adorable

CIA= Close In Age

CIA= Closeted In Army

CIA= Cloverstone Is Absent

CIA= Clay Is Absent

CIA= Chocolate Intolerance Allergy

CIA= Charm In Abundance

CIA= Civilian Intelligence Abandonement (when voting for Bush)....

Next acronym is *U.S.A.*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok I'll start.

U.S.A.= U Silly Asshole!...... :roll:

LOL

More takers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok I'll start.

U.S.A.= U Silly Asshole!...... :roll:

LOL

More takers?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

C.I.A. crabs itchy anal

*U.S.A. *

Under Stupid Athourity

Underware Stain Administration

Uncle Sam's Afro

Unwarranted Stolen Acreage

Utalitarian Sexist Association

Unabashed Scurge of America

Under Subliminal Atrocity

United Subliminal Affliction..... (thats my favorite.. so ill stop there! lol) :twisted:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

C.I.A. crabs itchy anal

*U.S.A. *

Under Stupid Athourity

Underware Stain Administration

Uncle Sam's Afro

Unwarranted Stolen Acreage

Utalitarian Sexist Association

Unabashed Scurge of America

Under Subliminal Atrocity

United Subliminal Affliction..... (thats my favorite.. so ill stop there! lol) :twisted:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SleepingBeauty,

You sooo kicked everyone's butt in this game! I think they're afraid to come back. 

So you did great with USA...how about giving out one to work on. Give me time to get my pen and pencil. You're like that guy on Jeopardy. 8)

I did like U Silly Asshole, too.

Got some new ones for us?
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SleepingBeauty,

You sooo kicked everyone's butt in this game! I think they're afraid to come back. 

So you did great with USA...how about giving out one to work on. Give me time to get my pen and pencil. You're like that guy on Jeopardy. 8)

I did like U Silly Asshole, too.

Got some new ones for us?
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

lol you did kick everyone's butt! I have one..

RBI - Really Big Ice cream

actually..I saw that on a commercial a few weeks ago :? lol hmm I have another one...

LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

lol you did kick everyone's butt! I have one..

RBI - Really Big Ice cream

actually..I saw that on a commercial a few weeks ago :? lol hmm I have another one...

LOL


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i saw something in here earlier about BBC

I remember once I thought I had made up this song in my head that went "BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, BBC4"...and thought it was original and stupid at the same time..then I saw Austin Powers and realized it was already made and I probably heard it on something...

I felt stupid and UNoriginal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

BBS:

Black Brother's Soul

RBI:

Round Blue I

USA:

U Sure Are


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*TIT*-TERRIBLEY ITCHY TESTICLES :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

*TGIRFG* - This Game is Really Fucking Gay


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

> TGIRFG - This Game is Really f--- Gay


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

BBS - Blistering Black Scrotum


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

hahahahaha......lol.....bet thats painful.... :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm aware no-one's played this game for a few weeks so I'm just amusing myself here

DP

Dwelling Purposefully

Dumb Preoccupation

Deliberate Pensiveness

Deceptive Philosophy

DR

Disloyal Redcurrants (have had more than a few run-ins with these little buggers)

Deranged Rhubarbs (again, don't approach, they're really scary)

FBI

Flapjacks Buried Inside


----------

